# Best places to get cavalry twill?



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Any advice? I like MTM, but LE doesn't sell cavalry twill...


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Andover Shop does a great Cavalry twill. O'Connell's had some last season too.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Ben Silver might be worth a look.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Bill's khakis makes them.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I have cavalry twill trousers from both Brooks Brothers and Oxxford.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

What is cavalry twill?


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

I too have a couple of the Brooks which are fine. Press had them in years past. I also have a pair of English made trousers in tan which I prefer. They are much heavier and also smoother on the surface (almost like an old pair of heavy polyester) - Gurteen Esquire is the make. I recall that I bought them at Harvey & Hudson in London, but I think they are fairly common. These look to be them:

https://www.fifecountry.com/PRODUCT_DETAILS.php?pid=592&cid=29


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Otvis Is An Option for Cavalry Twills.*

Over the past several years, Orvis has offered cavalry twills in the traditional "pink" shade (taupe) and a nice dark grey. These are the authentic heavy guage twills. So rugged they should be nicknamed "iron pants". As I recall, they were $199.00 per pair. The ones I purchaserd are US made.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Nathan Detroit said:


> Any advice? I like MTM, but LE doesn't sell cavalry twill...


Actually, LE does, they just call it covert cloth, which is, AFAIK, cavalry twill.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I know it sounds over the top, but Chris Despos made three pair up for me last year (tan, light gray, dark gray). Greatest trousers that I have ever owned.


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. Others may find this helpful: 

Brooks Brothers cav. twill, $225 in store, $248 online
Orvis, none this year
O'Connell's, $225
Bill's, none this year
Ben Silver, who cares? ridiculously expensive at best
Lands' End "covert twill," reportedly the same thing, plain fronts avail in 30" waist only...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

There is a lot of confusion and misidentification of cavalry twill on web sites and in mail order catalogues, not to mention other venues.

Cavalry Twill (Tricotene, Elastique) is a double-ribbed, usually solid color fabric

Whipcord is single-ribbed and has a marled effect achieved by two or more colored yarns









Covert Twill is similar to whipcord, only lighter weight

Russian twill is similar to whipcord, only heavier weight

From our friends on the Home page >


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

jamgood said:


> There is a lot of confusion and misidentification of cavalry twill on web sites and in mail order catalogues, not to mention other venues.
> 
> Cavalry Twill (Tricotene, Elastique) is a double-ribbed, usually solid color fabric
> 
> ...


Damned good post! You should hold the rank "Scholar Member"! Thanks!


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Reviving an old thread to recommend O'Connell's cavalry twills-- a pair arrived today. I had fairly high expectations & was not disappointed. Very robust fabric & good construction. While not "slim" fit, the cut is not generous, either. Will try to post some pictures in a few days.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

So here are a few pictures of the cavs. My photography skills are not so great, but the images do give you an idea of the weave, color & detailing, I hope. I asked O'Connell's to add the 1.75" cuffs, which they did at no extra charge.

These are "olive." Maybe so, but they look fairly brown to me. O'Connell's website shows them as more of a green olive shade, which is what I was wanted. Even so, I like these well enough that I'm going to roll with the color as is.

O'Connell's ad copy says the pants have a "natural elasticity." True. When I first tried them on, they felt less roomy than what I usually wear. After wearing them for a day, though, they relaxed a bit & were quite comfortable. They are not lined. Even so, and again the web ad is true, "scratchy" they are not. I wore them on a cold day and thought they kept me a little warmer than, say, Press' heavier weight flannels (which I also like very much, by the way).

It's hard to see in the first & third picture, but there is a shallow pocket just fore of the right-side front pocket-- sized for coins, a lighter, a shotgun shell, or perhaps a crop-handle if your horse does not need flogging (or your child temporarily is being well-behaved). I don't know who makes these, but they have the same type of nylon zipper as the Hertling-made Press and Andover Shop flannels. In all, a sturdy, versatile pair of pants that should last a good long while.


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

MacT...Thanks for the pics...that twill and shade look terrific..think I'll follow your notion.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

MacT said:


> Reviving an old thread to recommend O'Connell's cavalry twills-- a pair arrived today. I had fairly high expectations & was not disappointed. Very robust fabric & good construction. While not "slim" fit, the cut is not generous, either. Will try to post some pictures in a few days.


I have the O'Connell's in Charcoal and love them. I went with a 2" cuff.
I think they were recently 20% off but I bought them at reg. price way before the sale. Highly recommended.:teacha:


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

CrackedCrab said:


> I have the O'Connell's in Charcoal and love them. I went with a 2" cuff. I think they were recently 20% off but I bought them at reg. price way before the sale. Highly recommended.:teacha:


Correct, O'Connell's has had them @ 20% off for a few weeks. The "public" sale dates were Jan. 12 to Feb. 7. The sale price is still on the website. I agree-- recommended.



dbgrate said:


> MacT...Thanks for the pics...that twill and shade look terrific..think I'll follow your notion.


If you're in the Boston area, you may want to check out the Andover Shop. Their website still displays their 2007-08 catalog, but I suspect the cavalry twills they offer (assuming they still do) are from the same supplier as O'Connell's-- which I'd bet is Hertling (AS says theirs are tailored in Brooklyn, Hertling's location). 
If you do order from O'Connell's, I'd suggest calling them & make sure you're getting the color you want. I ordered over the phone & asked for olive, thinking, not unreasonably, it was a green lovat type color -- although I really like what they delivered & will keep them. Next year, I think I'll try again for the green shade.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

*Three New Pair of Calvary Twills*

I purchased three new pair of Calvary Twill Trousers from O'Connell's two weeks ago. I selected the pleated front model in Charcoal, Tan and Olive. I went with one and a half inch cuff done at my local alterations shop. All three pair are excellent and made in New York. I ordered them over the phone and they were at my door step two days later. Very pleased!


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

My local Brooks had their remaining stock of Calvary Twill pants at 50% off the normal $248, but sizes were limited to those remaining.


----------



## Texan (Dec 31, 2008)

Picked up a pair of covert twill pants with leather pocket lining at FM Allen on sale for $200 last week. I was very proud.

Cav twill is VERY difficult to find stateside.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on the OCLS olive trou. If you wear these with a Harris tweed, or camel hair jacket, what color socks work? Black looks like it might work. What do you think?


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

To follow up on my puzzlement about the color: I talked with O'Connell's, and it happens that I was shipped a brown pair & that "olive" really is a green shade. They don't show the brown on their website. Still, I'm keeping the brown pair & there may be an olive pair from the current stock with my name on them next fall. 

My speculation that these are Hertings was also confirmed. Unfortunately, Hertling has told O'Connell's that fabric of this kind may not be available for next year. Right now, it looks like lighter weight, finer waled stuff may be all that's available. Sourcing substantial cavalry twills next year may be difficult was my takeaway from the conversation.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

If you cannot find the color you are looking for made up, we can make cavalry twill in 14 colors- cloth from England. Our price will be more costly than the other sources listed by the members- we are making them not clearing inventory.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com


----------



## KiwiTweedman (May 22, 2008)

*Get Your 100%Wool Cavalry Twill Trousers From New Zealand*

If Any One Is Interested A Company In New Zealand (Rembrandt Clothing)rembrandt.co.nz

Sells 100% Wool Cavalry Twill Trousers(they were Once Made In N.Z...But Now Made In China) They But Are Still Good Quality !!!

A Local Shop Sells Them For $189-00NZ To $200.00NZ ( With The Exchange Rate Works Outs To Approx $100.00 Us A Pair)????? WHAT A BARGIN!!!:icon_smile:


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Stafford's, Thomasville, GA, a store selling, predominantly upland game hunting clothing and equipment, has cavalry twill trousers on sale at $150. Ordered a pair. Very good quality. Appear to be what the Army used to cal "pinks".


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

A nice-looking (but ventless) cavalry twill jacket from Orvis:


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Twill https://www.stafford-catalog.com/Cavalry-Twill-Pants-Regular-Rise/productinfo/0517/

Filson whipcord at $122.00/$175.00 https://www.stafford-catalog.com/Filson-Wool-Whipcord-Pants/productinfo/0580/

Orvis has theses this year.
Orvis

Orivis



tda003 said:


> Stafford's, Thomasville, GA, a store selling, predominantly upland game hunting clothing and equipment, has cavalry twill trousers on sale at $150. Ordered a pair. Very good quality. Appear to be what the Army used to cal "pinks".


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

C. Sharp said:


> Twill https://www.stafford-catalog.com/Cavalry-Twill-Pants-Regular-Rise/productinfo/0517/
> 
> Filson whipcord at $122.00/$175.00 https://www.stafford-catalog.com/Filson-Wool-Whipcord-Pants/productinfo/0580/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the Whipcord, thats a good deal.

During the winter, cavalry twills seem to be ideal for academic casual or travelling. Not as luxurious as flannel, but so much harder wearing.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, The only down side is that the $122.00 Whipcords are only available in a 32 waist.



AldenPyle said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Whipcord, thats a good deal.
> 
> During the winter, cavalry twills seem to be ideal for academic casual or travelling. Not as luxurious as flannel, but so much harder wearing.


----------



## CC3 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Cavalry Twill Stores*

Brooks Brothers carries cavalry twill and whipcord. Good quality, moderate/high price. Depends on where you will wear them whether you need them. I picked up a pair of whipcords on sale at Paul Fredricks for $60 last year. From time to time PF has clothes of interest. I personally don't like their shirt styles/colors for the most part, and the construction is only OK. The cotton fabrics are good. The wool trousers are a good buy for the money. Again, you would need to decide the quality level you need and wish for. I target their trousers to be worn for 'business casual', but not formal business or dress.


----------



## Piglit (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone any experience (in the nicest and most decent sense) of the Hogg and Christian offerings

https://www.fifecountry.co.uk/PRODUCT_DETAILS.php?pid=592&cid=29

Seem to be all that's about in the Uk. Mentioned in this thread but not reviewed.

Any advice appreciated


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

*FWIW*



C. Sharp said:


> Orvis has theses this year.
> Orvis
> 
> Orivis


FWIW, I had a negative experience with Orvis cavalry twill pants last season: two had defective sewing and one has defective sizing (very narrow) leg sizing at the knee. Sent them back.

Also note that the $179 cavalry twill in the second link is listed as a 6.6 oz fabric which is VERY thin material for what is supposed to be a robust and warm fabric. The defective cavs I got from Orvis last season were a lightweight fabric that seemed of inferior quality to what I'd expect for the price.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

If you can't find what you are looking for, I have cavalry twill in 10 colors. ( Cloth all wool woven in England). I can not match the RTW price. We can cut them anyway you want them cut. 
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## Piglit (Oct 8, 2009)

Found these and duly ordered

https://www.cordings.co.uk/menswear/trousers/cavalry-twill

I swear when I was rooting around Cordings website a week or so ago they weren't there. A bit of a pain in the bacon having to hem them but at least a perfect length is guaranteed and there is no doubt about where they are made and what of.


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

I just got the pair I ordered from BB. The ones I ordered were in the clearance section for $99.20. I like them: nice hearty wool, good color (they didn't have a picture for the flat front olives, I took a chance), and unfinished inseams. My alterations tailor complimented the cloth. The trousers also stated "Made in Canada" on the tag, which makes me think they were made by Southwick. They still have flat and pleat front in the clearance section in charcoal, tan, and brown with a variety of sizes left. I'll save for a month or so and pick up a pair of O'Connell's to compare.


----------



## Piglit (Oct 8, 2009)

Well they arrived today. Boy was that quick. Interestingly the colour was as described verbally (Tan) but not really as pictured. Quite happy though as I thought the picture might not be spot on for colour and Tan (in this case a nice rich sort of dark honey shade) is kind of er....right....sort of......horsey?
The fit is great, and the Made In UK label just the ticket.
Tally ho!


----------



## Square Knot (Jun 18, 2009)

*Eddie Jacobs in Baltimore - any first hand experience? (link)*


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

PKPRD869 - Is the olive color similar to what is shown for the olive gabardine or is it lighter? B&C


----------

